# Pramipexole v/s Ropinirole



## datuca (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,
I am new this board but have been a member for years at alin board. I had quick question:
Are these the exact same compounds and can Ropinirole replace Prami for a test/deca cycle? 

Ropinirole is easily and cheaply available to me, that's why I ask.

Ropinirole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pramipexole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 21, 2014)

Hell of a first post.
Why not go over to the introductions section and tell us something about yourself.


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 21, 2014)

ParanoidFitness said:


> Hell of a first post.
> Why not go over to the introductions section and tell us something about yourself.



What are you the Introduction Police ? you have been here 2 weeks and you are giving people shit about their post ? 

Datuca, your post is fine I don't know the answer I am not smart enough but someone from here will chime in

And welcome over from Alin Board you will find a bunch of us from Alin Board over here


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 21, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> What are you the Introduction Police ?



Yes, absolutely. 
<<<Got a badge and everything.

I just think it is polite and proper form to introduce yourself before asking someone for information, advice, etc...maybe I'm alone in this thinking?

OP in answer to your question, both drugs function as anti-prolactin's  and both are intended for use in treating Parkinson's disease. They are dopamine agonist medications.
You've obviously looked them up on Wikipedia but maybe you don't understand the definitions.
If you're using a 19 nor or anything else that increases prolactin then either of these should work for you, however L-Dopa or Vitamin B-6 would probably be safer.

I will say welcome to the board and please introduce yourself to everyone properly.:welcome:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 21, 2014)

First off welcome to the board. And yes I do agree with paranoid just a brief description of how long you've been working out stats and a proper introduction will usually get you a lot more responses from more people. Again welcome to the board its one of the best I've been a part of with a lot of knowledgeable bro's willing to help u out.
Thnx
P


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 21, 2014)

ParanoidFitness said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> <<<Got a badge and everything.
> 
> I just think it is polite and proper form to introduce yourself before asking someone for information, advice, etc...maybe I'm alone in this thinking?
> ...



That was a much better response than the Dickheaded one you gave first, and actually helped give the New member the answer he might be looking for. :action-smiley-033:


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 21, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> That was a much better response than the Dickheaded one you gave first, and actually helped give the New member the answer he might be looking for. :action-smiley-033:



Yeah, I can be a ball-buster at times. That's just part of online forums.
I am knowledgeable and the majority of my posts will be aimed at being helpful. I like to help and that is why I came back and posted an answer...that is one answer, hopefully he will continue his research and consult a physician.

Side note:

It may not be a forum rule that new members should properly introduce themselves bit IMO it should be.

and: 

My response to your post was not meant to piss you off so I hope it did not. You are intelligent enough to know when someone is being a smart ass.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 21, 2014)

ParanoidFitness said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> <<<Got a badge and everything.
> 
> I just think it is polite and proper form to introduce yourself before asking someone for information, advice, etc...maybe I'm alone in this thinking?
> ...



Prami can cause some issues in some people if they take to much too fast.  Prami has a relatively short half lifeand needs to be dosed more frequently than other dopamine agonists like Caber. I have heard experiences of people feeling incredibly nauseous using Prami and having headaches and overall feeling of unrest.

I have not heard of many bodybuilders using Ropinirole, but Cabergoline on the other hand is often used with 19-nor cycles and can be dosed at around every third day for a typical cycle using a 19-nor compound.  

If Ropinirole is anything like Prami, I would start in low doses with it and use the smallest dose possible to get the desired result.

EDIT: after looking for some people who have used it for bodybuilding, it seems there are not many, but those who have said they did have some slight issues finding the right dose and side effects, like dizziness and headaches, but after a few days and once they adjusted the dose, they felt good.  The half life is only 5-6 hours so you will most likely need to dose it twice daily


----------

